

Human and Nature Dynamics (Original Paper, so-called "NASA Collapse Study") - yiedyie
http://climateandcapitalism.com/wp-content/uploads/sites/2/2014/03/Motesharrei-Human-and-Nature-Dynamics.pdf

======
yiedyie
This was the original HN story:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7404923](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7404923)

And here's the NASA disclaimer: [http://www.nasa.gov/press/2014/march/nasa-
statement-on-susta...](http://www.nasa.gov/press/2014/march/nasa-statement-on-
sustainability-study/#.Uywklqh9SuY)

